

Just me or frequency of hacks going up? - tsheng

Can anybody share data on the frequency of cyber attacks? Wonder if it&#x27;s just getting more press these days or if we&#x27;re significantly more at risk.
======
doubt_me
Both.

The lack of security at lets say mac forums/ adobe/ inputs.io is
unrealistically common.

Do you remember the Playstation network hack a while back? That was well
reported

Things get hacked every day but the ones where hundreds of thousands of users
information is involved that makes for a juicy tweet/ story = more clicks to
whatever is reporting it

------
taproot
More disclosure as far as anyone can really tell.

I guess its a metric on its own just not a very good one.

------
ScottWhigham
Are you basing this on a review of your servers' logs or because of things you
read on the web?

~~~
tsheng
Read on the web. Completely perception based. Was hoping someone might have
some data to share.

